# Montana Fishburne



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

Another class act out of Hollywood...
*
Laurence Fishburne's 19-year-old daughter, Montana, to star in porn film for Vivid Entertainment*

Laurence Fishburne's daughter is breaking into the movie business.

Rather than submit an acting reel or attend auditions, young Montana Fishburne plans to use a sex tape to increase her profile and give her a foothold in the film industry.

According to a press release, Vivid Entertainment, which also distributed Kendra Wilkinson and Kim Kardashian's sex tape, will handle the release of Montana Fishburne's self-titled video, which is due out August 18th.

She said she was inspired by Kim Kardashian, who shot to instant fame after her own sex tape was made public several years ago.

"I've watched how successful Kim Kardashian became and I think a lot of it was due to the release of her sex tape by Vivid," Fishburne said in the press release." I'm hoping the same magic will work for me. I'm impatient about getting well-known and having more opportunities and this seemed like a great way to get started on it."

Her father, Laurence, is a well-respected actor who has starred in "Apocalypse Now," "What's Love Got to Do With It?" and "The Matrix" trilogy. He's currently making the rounds on the hit show "CSI."

"Montana made up her mind to make this DVD before we met her," Vivid co-founder/chairman Steven Hirsch said. "She grew up in the entertainment business and was well aware of our company. In looking at the careers of many current leading female personalities, she saw a path to success and hopes to follow it."

A YouTube interview of Montana Fishburne with adult actor Brian Pumper, one of her new co-stars, has been making Internet rounds.

"The scene was fun. It was sexy," Pumper said of their work together. "She performed well."

"It's a step in a direction," Montana Fishburne added of her motives for joining "the industry."

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...ntana_to_star_in_porn_film.html#ixzz0vju4l0w5


----------



## 2knees (Aug 5, 2010)

Brian Pumper.....:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know where to begin


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I don't know where to begin



Yeah, I've started and deleted about 10 responses so far.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

Lawrence must be so proud.


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2010)

fap


----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Lawrence must be so proud.



_*Montana Fishburne “Chippy D” video, makes Morpheus anger*
****“Chippy D” told the reporters that her father is very upset and angry with her over the decision to work in an X-rated movie. She said although she has not spoke to her father, but feel very confident that things will work out between them pretty soon.
Montana Fishburne “Chippy D” also said that her father Laurence Fishburne wants to support her in everything she does. She said although Laurence Fishburne is seeing her move as negative at the moment, she believes the things will change and he will see it as positive after some time. (This is the statement we are not sure off, are you?)
She claims that her terms with her father have always been good and they use to talk over the phone every week until this “Chippy D” video issues. Montana Fishburne also said that she never told her father completely what she was about to do....****_
http://www.buzztab.com/celebrity/montana-fishburne-chippy-d-video-makes-morpheus-anger/


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Lawrence must be so proud.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if they have the same "O" face


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I wonder if they have the same "O" face



Stopping with the buzz kill thoughts.  You're going to ruin it for me when I finally get to ....









.... not watch it, because I'm no perv.  Yeah.  You won't catch me watching this.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

She's not even hot. WTF????


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2010)

she should change her name to Fishbone ...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> she should change her name to Fishbone ...



Good call!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good call!



I'm sure that somehow they'll be a bone in the title  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 7, 2010)

This is where some guys who look at/watch porn become hypocritical of someone using the business to get ahead. Commentary might suggest something about lack of values or morales.  :lol: 

She decided the chance on fame or fortune was worth being taped having sex with a few guys and being watched by millions. Eh, whatev. And if she makes it... good for her as long as she has no regrets about how she got to where she wants to be... or how she didn't get any where, depending.


----------



## dmc (Aug 7, 2010)

yawn..  The AZ is back to morality issues...

who the F cares... She's an adult..  She can do what she wants.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 7, 2010)

TMZ got some screen shots up.  I don't know, I think porn is a way for nobodies (see Kendra Wilkinson) to get a leg up in life.  Montana is not a no body, its freaking hollywood, ride your fathers coat tails to fame and then inherit the difference in income later when they realize your a hack.

If your going to do porn, you have to do it right.  Paris hilton had it right.  Film yourself, sell it like it was stolen and then make a TV show portraying how stupid you are.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it's a great idea.  Wish Linsey Vonn and Julia Mancuso would cash in like this as well.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it's a great idea.  Wish Linsey Vonn and Julia Mancuso would cash in like this as well.



I just wish Lindsey Vonn would cash in on me....


----------



## legalskier (Aug 7, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I wonder if they have the same "O" face



Don't know, but did you notice that Laurence has the same expression as your new avi?
No, really.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 9, 2010)

More importantly, and I cant believe I missed this, but Kim Kardashian has a sex tape! Toss that b level actors daughter to the curb, thats some real porn talent.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

A very NSFW clip:
http://www.drunkenstepfather.com/index.php/2010/08/10/montana-fishburne-porn-exclusive-of-the-day


----------

